# Can another Lowchen come in and play?



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

What a nice site you folks have here! I don't have a Havanese, but I do have a Lowchen who loves playing with them. Based on your posts, we have an awful lot in common as owners, trainers, and "the trained"! 

Mojo is three years young, wicked smart, playful, stubborn, athletic, great with other dogs and people .... did I mention stubborn? He's the kind of little guy who performs like a pro in the ring (obedience, Ralley, Agility) and during training sessions -- but who looks up and signals, "who, me?" when I try a recall at the dog park. Ah well, it's a process.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

A few weeks ago I was at a park and saw the cutest little dog who looked so much like my hav! I thought for SURE he was a havanese too, but she told me he was a Lowchen! They must be "cousins" in some way...do you know?
btw...welcome


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome! can't wait to see pics of your little guy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, a Lowchen can come in to play. The price of admission is photos, so post away and welcome. Flynn has a Lowchen.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

You can only come in and play if you post photos!! :biggrin1: 

Welcome! The more, the merrier! Wait until he meets Flynn's Lady Mia (also a Lowchen, and a very pretty girl)! Looking forward to hearing of your Rally and Agility experiences as we are training for those, although haven't done any competitions yet. And looking forward to photos!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I guess we were thinking along the same lines, Geri!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome ,you could probably fool us to think he was a Havanese. A " little lion" never hurts. LOL


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome!! I would love to see a picture of Mojo!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome!!!! Pictures we can't wait for pictures. My guy Yogi was a rescue my vet thought he might be a Lowchen but two Lowchen breeders said Havanese, I did not know much about Havanese at the time, now I hav two. My male is Lowchen size they look so similar.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Did look at the Lowchen, not did not find any breaders close to the Cleveland area. Yes, you are welcome here, but as the others have said, only if you post pics.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome Mojo and Cindi! I find Löwchens very, very cute and handsome...if I wasn't so bad in love with a Havanese, I would go for a Löwchen for sure!



pjewel said:


> The price of admission is photos, so post away and welcome.


We want photo's, we want photo's...:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Welcome. Love the lowchens, but not quite as much as a Hav. Post pictures soon.


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> Welcome ,you could probably fool us to think he was a Havanese. A " little lion" never hurts. LOL


Dave,

You're right ..... I could probably fool ya, but it seems I "hava-need" to tell the truth! Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh my goodness I just saw this post...yes, I have a Lowchen and love the breed. Sorry for the late post, but I somehow missed this!!! Hugs and sorry and do want to see some photos!!! Of course I am in Georgia..


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to HF! We need those pictures if you want to play.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I would love to see a pic of your Lowchen. I think they are so cute! hoto:


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Flynn and Linda,
Thanks for the welcome, I have been enjoying all the conversations on this forum. It's hard to believe that these two are actually different breeds -- so many similarities in so many different categories of grooming, health, behavior, and training. What really attracted me here was the dedication of everyone to interacting with their dogs versus just having a dog. I sent some pictures in of Mojo when i first joined. I'm not sure how to find them and reactivate that thread. Can anyone on the group help me out, please? If not, I'll post some new ones.


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Cindi,
Welcome! I just did a quick search - are these the pictures that you were looking for? Mojo is adorable!! http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=15154

 Laura


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Laura,

Those are the ones. Thanks for bringing them back. I'll have to post grown up ones .... geez, I'd forgotten how small he was!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome Mojo and Cindi. Flynn, will you be at the Atlanta shows this week? If so, look me up.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I do plan to be there what time do you show on Friday and Sat?


----------

